# can I prune staghorn fern?



## Guest (Jun 4, 2004)

this plant can grow very large, but is there a way to prune it and keep it at a small size? Is it possible to keep in a 33 gallon?


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

The only thing I can think of is that. At first I was thinking you could cut off the older larger fronds and leave the newer growth and keep doing this. But then I realized that they only grow 1 new frond at a time and after the plant reached a size to large for the tank cutting it back would just leave you with one little new leaf. So the best thing to do is take it out when it gets to big and replace it with a smaller one. They grow pretty slow so it wouldnt be to big of a deal. And when you take it out you can mount it on wood and hang it on your wall. I had one like this and I just stuck it under the shower once a week for 5 mins let it drip off a bit then threw it back on the wall.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

cool, thanks for the info.


----------

